# newbi looking for work info



## newbi

Hi everyone as the title suggests im a newbi in this field looking for info on the offshore life, currently working at a nuke power plant as a maintenance mechanic decided ive had enough and time for change, looking for info on agencys, employees etc had a quick look on baker hughes website and tell you the truth i have never heard ov most of the jobs, as a maintenance mechanic i look after pumps, motors, piping ,compressors anything basically on plant, what jobs titles would i be suited to on a rig? whats the pay roughly a year? any info would be great, thanks in advance newbi


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* newbi *and welcome to *SN*. It will not be long before some answers will appear. Bon voyage.


----------



## Blackal

Have a scan through this thread:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=15441&highlight=atwood

Al


----------



## david freeman

newbi said:


> Hi everyone as the title suggests im a newbi in this field looking for info on the offshore life, currently working at a nuke power plant as a maintenance mechanic decided ive had enough and time for change, looking for info on agencys, employees etc had a quick look on baker hughes website and tell you the truth i have never heard ov most of the jobs, as a maintenance mechanic i look after pumps, motors, piping ,compressors anything basically on plant, what jobs titles would i be suited to on a rig? whats the pay roughly a year? any info would be great, thanks in advance newbi


You proberably are looking at one of the maintenance Contracts for staff Offshore in the UKCS, or possibly world wide? Check the Aberdeen/Great Yarmouth sites for these companies. They are man management companies who supply maintenace staff to the UKCS Offshore Oil companies, (and are Not the Likes of The Brown and Root and Haliburtons of this world-They are engineering contractors and offer positions mainly to graduate trained personnel on a project basis.). Good Hunting.


----------



## slowandsteady

I work on dive boats and the Dive Technicians who maintain the gear are a mixed bag from different backgrounds, check out the IMCA web site for info.

I dunno what the wages are but one of them's got a porche so cant be to shoddy.


----------



## Blackal

slowandsteady said:


> I work on dive boats and the Dive Technicians who maintain the gear are a mixed bag from different backgrounds, check out the IMCA web site for info.
> 
> I dunno what the wages are but one of them's got a porche so cant be to shoddy.


 
Anything to do with Diving is well paid, but is not usually easy to get into. 

Al


----------



## GeeM

Hi everyone as the title suggests im a newbi in this field looking for info on the offshore life, currently working at a nuke power plant as a maintenance mechanic decided ive had enough and time for change, looking for info on agencys, employees etc had a quick look on baker hughes website and tell you the truth i have never heard ov most of the jobs, as a maintenance mechanic i look after pumps, motors, piping ,compressors anything basically on plant, what jobs titles would i be suited to on a rig? whats the pay roughly a year? any info would be great, thanks in advance newbi

Hello Newbi

If you are Interested In working In the US Gulf of Mexico there are myriad opportunities despite the current US Administrations attempts to stop offshore drilling. Maintenance personnel are always in high demand and they will pay travel to and from the UK. All the offshore drilling units are foreign flag now and there Is a US Govt programme to provide exemptions for non US citizens to work here. You dont need a ticket to work aboard as there are plenty of technical jobs that dont require one. If you message me privately I will give you a list of companies with contact names and numbers. Very best of luck.


----------



## Blackal

GeeM - I wouldn't hold your breath............

Al


----------

